# Fallen seal hunters, enviro-pirates & the Coast Guard in Canada - 2008



## Yrys (1 Apr 2008)

Military to return home bodies of seal hunters , 
With a report from CTV's Jed Kahane 



> Canadian Forces jet in Halifax is set to return home the bodies of three seal hunters who died over the weekend when their boat capsized during a rescue effort
> by the coast guard.
> 
> The bodies of the men -- who were all from Iles-de-la-Madeleine, Que. -- are currently in Halifax, where a coroner is preparing autopsy reports. A joint funeral is
> ...



Link


----------



## Yrys (3 Apr 2008)

Paul Watson, activist, says that the slaughter of young seals is a greater tragedy then the deaths of the hunters.

http://news.therecord.com/Wire/News_Wire/National/article/331000


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Paul Watson, activist, says that the slaughter of young seals is a greater tragedy then the deaths of the hunters.
> 
> http://news.therecord.com/Wire/News_Wire/National/article/331000



Typical of those types of people....

sounds like he should be working for PETA... another one of those "Animals have more rights then humans" people....  :

And for the record, I detest animal cruelty.... but there is also that whole thing where if you dont control the population it will end up harming the eco system worse in the long run.... and last I heard although furry and cute, Harp seals are not endangered... or even close to it....


----------



## Yrys (3 Apr 2008)

Tommy said:
			
		

> And for the record, I detest animal cruelty.... but there is also that whole thing where if you dont control the population it will end up harming the eco system worse in the long run.... and last I heard although furry and cute, Harp seals are not endangered... or even close to it....



We forget it in the day-to-day, but we are animals  ... We are in the family of "apes"...



> Humans, or human beings, are bipedal primates belonging to the mammalian species Homo sapiens (Latin: "wise man" or "knowing man") in the family Hominidae (the great apes)




However, I presume that you do not  advocate for the control of human population (it was the question isn a debate show, last week)...


----------



## ambex (4 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Paul Watson, activist, says that the slaughter of young seals is a greater tragedy then the deaths of the hunters.
> 
> http://news.therecord.com/Wire/News_Wire/National/article/331000



Watson is a joke, it was a pain in the *** having him in the news the last 2 years regarding the Japanese whaling fleet (he likes to ram their ships with makeshift "can openers" and throw chemicals at the whalers. I cant explain how happy I am to hear that now he has decided to grace us all with his presence. 



> "Engineers have fitted a solid steel hydraulic ram with a bulldozer-strength blade to the Farley Mowat. Captain Watson confirmed the "can opener" was far more effective than a version used last year to scrape the side of the Japanese resupply ship Oriental Bluebird.
> 
> He said its placement at deck level meant it could damage, but not endanger, the hull of another ship, forcing it to return to port.
> 
> ...



http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/antiwhaling-pirates-get-more-muscle-for-antarctic-skirmish/2007/01/09/1168104983880.html

So really I guess our navy could just confiscate his boat and sink it, as long as they havn't changed their flag by now.



> Watson said he wasn't too concerned about violating the maritime rules of the road. "They are not really rules so much as guidelines and I believe that the violation of international law and the killing of the whales provides for special circumstances for these rules to be secondary to our objective of shutting down these pirates."


http://www.earthdive.com/site/news/newsdetail.asp?id=1506

I guess that would be why he doesn't care about getting too close to our sealers, and wow I thought he was the  :skullirate :skull: I guess not......  








> In a ceremony on July 4, Watson signed an agreement with the National Police of Ecuador that will allow the Sea Shepherd to work with the police to patrol the Galapagos Marine Reserve to detect and destroy illegal fishing operations.



From the sounds of the entire article he should stay down there, they want him and he is actually doing something good for a change. That just sounds wierd to me.
http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/jul2007/2007-07-12-03.asp


----------



## fire_guy686 (4 Apr 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/04/03/sealing-protest-hearn.html

Hopefully Mr.Watson gets dinged for all this. I am sickened by this guy and his gang and the fact that a lot of them on various forums actually praise the deaths of the Sealers and are happy about it all. I hope they ban him and his group, especially after he was warned at the start of the season to behave, and not allow them to come back and protest anymore. If this guy keeps up he will eventually kill somebody.


Maybe they should send out the Navy out and watch for him. If his boat doesn't have Canadian Regulations applied to it they should look at him as invading and sink it. I surely won't complain.


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Apr 2008)

ambex said:
			
		

> I guess that would be why he doesn't care about getting too close to our sealers, and wow I thought he was the  :skullirate :skull: I guess not......



I think we should let them come into Canadian waters...



And treat them like an invading force, and sink them on the spot  ;D

I wonder how it will stand up to a harpoon missile?  ;D


----------



## Yrys (5 Apr 2008)

A francophone journalist send Paul Watson a key ring with an ornement of seal skin,
with the words :"Phoque (seal/f*ck) you, Paul Watson"


J'aime la fourrure de phoque



> Ah, j'oubliais. J'ai pris un des porte-clés, je l'ai déposé dans une enveloppe. Sur l'enveloppe, j'ai écrit: Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, P.O. Box 2616,
> Friday Harbor, WA 98 250 USA.
> 
> Dans l'enveloppe, j'ai mis une petite note. J'ai écrit quatre mots: _Phoque you, Paul Watson_.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Apr 2008)

I do not like the seal hunters but the greenies are way out of bounds in mocking the deaths of these hunters. The wacko environmentalists would rather obstruct rather than work towards compromise.


----------



## ambex (7 Apr 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I think we should let them come into Canadian waters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol not too well I would imagine, I wonder if we could charge a hitman fee to the Japanese? They would certainly be happy with an ending like that. And what irony, they are out protesting whalers trying to get them to stop harpooning whales and then they get harpooned themselves.


----------



## Jaydub (12 Apr 2008)

> The leader of a militant conservation group says armed Canadian Coast Guard officials have raided his flagship vessel in the Gulf of St. Lawrence.
> 
> "I received a call at 1100 hours Atlantic Time from our communications officer on the Farley Mowat," Paul Watson, head of the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, told CTV Newsnet on Saturday.
> 
> ...



 :

More on Link...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080412/sealing_confront_080412/20080412?hub=TopStories


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Apr 2008)

So where can I find a Newfoundlander that will make me some decent sealskin Mukluks?

I remember they were all the rage back in Ontario (along with Grebs and Adidas) when I and the MacKenzie brothers were in school.


----------



## McG (12 Apr 2008)

Here's an interesting spin on it: 





> Sea Shepherd Ship Farley Mowat Has Been Illegally Stormed and the Crew Assaulted
> by SSCS r
> Saturday Apr 12th, 2008 9:43 AM


http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2008/04/12/18492355.php


----------



## McG (12 Apr 2008)

Here's a photo:


----------



## Jaydub (12 Apr 2008)

Who was it though?  The Coast Guard is not armed.

It would have to be RCMP, DFO Officers, or a Naval Boarding party.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Apr 2008)

I hope it has a towing accident and sinks  ;D

or when they bring it to court, we can release the ship, then sink it for being in Canadian waters  ;D



I thought we controlled 200 miles offshore, or is it only 12 miles ???


----------



## McG (12 Apr 2008)

A quick search shows this ship & the Robert Hunter have a history of collisions at sea.  It appears they have a well developed tactic of puttiing there smaller ships in positions where their "adversaries'" larger ships are unable to avoid colliding.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Apr 2008)

The limit of 12 miles is for territorial control.  There is also a 200 mile economic zone.  I'm not sure of the whats and the hows, but I would crystal ball that Canada will argue that under internationally recognised customs of the seas, they had every right to take this ship as it was out with a stated purpose to disrupt our economic harvest.  
But I'm no lawyer.  Heck, I'm not even a barrister or solicitor ;D


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2008)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> So where can I find a Newfoundlander that will make me some decent sealskin Mukluks?
> 
> I remember they were all the rage back in Ontario (along with Grebs and Adidas) when I and the MacKenzie brothers were in school.


.
"C'est motivé par Watson que j'ai trouvé le numéro de téléphone d'Odette Leblanc, aux Îles-de-la-Madeleine."

Try to find her, maybe with www.411.com ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Apr 2008)

Well according to World Shipping Registry the Farley Mowat is still Canadian:

#    IMO        Ship Name Call Sign Ship Type               DWT   DOB      Flag 
460 5172602 FARLEY MOWAT   Standby-Safety Vessel 242 1958 00 Canada


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (13 Apr 2008)

Hearn was right. people are tired of these jokers, and it is better to act now then to risk a future incident.


Here's an article on Watson, lol

http://thesealfishery.com/articleView.php?id=47&page=0&sub=1&status=3


----------



## Yrys (13 Apr 2008)

Crew member of Farley Mowat describes tense situation as ship boarded, seized



> By The Canadian Press
> 
> *SYDNEY, N.S. - A crew member from the anti-sealing vessel Farley Mowat insists Canadian authorities had no right to board and seize the ship Saturday as it was in international waters beyond Canada's territorial limit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (13 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> But I'm no lawyer.  Heck, I'm not even a barrister or solicitor ;D



But did you stay in a Holiday Inn?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2008)

Author Farley Mowat bails out anti-sealing protesters

Article Link

In a stunt designed to make headlines, Paul Watson, the head of the anti-sealing group, posted part of the bail in toonies.

"I took out 5,000 $2 coins and that's what we're gonna pay the bail. They want cash, we'll give them cash. Doubloons. I think it's appropriate for their pirate action," Watson told CBC News earlier in Cape Breton.

The Canadian Press reported that half the bond was paid in 2,500 toonies. Watson told the news agency that the coins had to be counted twice, because Cape Breton court officials lost track and had to start over.

More on article link.

What a moron this Watson is!!


----------



## Sf2 (15 Apr 2008)

As much as most people hate this guy, I would say its Mission Accomplished from his side.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Apr 2008)

> The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society alleges that federal officers "roughed up" a crew member when she resisting being "manhandled."



I believe that's called resisting arrest, and damn right you get roughed up for it!!

If you look at the video they released to the media, the CG Icebreaker wasn't moving when it was hit by the Farley Mowat. The little boat looked like it was trying to run away, and bounced off the side of the CG vessel in the process.


----------



## Dirt Digger (15 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> "I took out 5,000 $2 coins and that's what we're gonna pay the bail. They want cash, we'll give them cash. Doubloons. I think it's appropriate for their pirate action," Watson told CBC News earlier in Cape Breton.



Irony = Complaint of pirate action against a boat painted black that flys a pirate flag.   :


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

Who is funding this Mr. Watson? Follow the money trail.....


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Who is funding this Mr. Watson? Follow the money trail.....



http://www.seashepherd.org/sponsors.html


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Apr 2008)

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Irony = Complaint of pirate action against a boat painted black that flys a pirate flag.   :



Did you expect anything different from these sailer's _terrorists_ ?

I think they should sink the ship, and make an artificial reef out of it  ;D


----------



## YZT580 (16 Apr 2008)

sink it.  Then they would have a case against the CG for polluting and contaminating the waters


----------



## Yrys (16 Apr 2008)

Barbara Frum - Paul Watson Interview, 1978 CBC

"This interview recorded on CBC Radio in 1978 goes a long way towards revealing the motivation behind the activist groups that campaign against the Canadian seal hunt"

"The interviewier is the late Barbara Frum and the person being interview  is Sea Sheperd founder and leader Paul Watson"

*B.F.*: Mr.Watson, how easy is it to raise money against the seal hunt ?

_P.W._ : Well, I think that of all the animals in the world or any environemental problem in the world  the harp seal is the easiest issue to raise fund on. 
Greenpeace has  always manage to raise more moneyon the seal issue, for the campaigns, than has actually been spent on the campaigns themselves. The seal hunt 
has  always turn a profit for the Greenpace Foundation. And then other organisations like IFAW, API, Fund for animals, also make a profit off the seal hunt.

*B.F.*: Are you suggesting that they fight for seals  rather then other animals because it's easy, or easier to raise money that way, or because it's a profit maker for them ?

_P.W._: Well, it's definitively beause it's easier to make money and because it does make a profit because there is over a thousand animals on the endangered
species list, and the harp seal isn't one of them,

*B.F.*: Did anyone in Greenpeace ever expressed that aloud, that is was easier to make some hay, some money on the seal hunt, so let's get into that ? 

_P.W._: Well, a lot of people have done that. See the thing is the seal is very easy to exploit as an image. We have posters, we have buttons, we have shirts, 
all of which portrait the head of a baby seal with the tears coming out of its eyes. Baby seals are always crying because- it's- they always - the salt tears keep their eyes
from freezing. But they have this image, they're baby animals, they're beautifuls, and because of that, couple with the horror of a sealer hitting them on the head with a 
club, it's an image which goes right to the heart of animals lovers all over North America. And now we have a dozen people this year from Greenpeace California - I 
mean they're coming from the highest standard of living region  in North America- they're traveling to the lowest income per year on this continent telling them not to 
kills seals because they're cute. But they're not an endangered species. Yet of the coast of California there three species of dolphin- the spinner, the spotted  and the 
white belly - and they're being slaughtered towards the bring of extinction by American tuna boats. And then the slaughter of Ridley sea turtles in Escobilia in Mexico.

*B.F.*: Now what happens within Greenpeace when you raise a point like that ?

_P.W._: They know they can't raise money off out of it. They know that if they send a crew down to try to interfere with the killing of sea turtle in Mexico, they're not going to  get any support. And they know that if they - the problems with the dolphins is that they're so much competition there is so many groups that are trying to raise money to protect dolphins and protect whales,

*B.F.*: How much money did Greenpeace raise the year you left against seal hunt ?

_P.W._: Well, I had submitted a budget for 60 000$. We spent 55 000$, and I believe that we raise well over 100 000$. And I do know that...

*B.F.*: So you never did as well in raising money as Brian Davies group ? 

_P.W._: No, the IFAW is much more efficent. Greenpeace is a younger organisation. I think they're more efficient now. the money's coming in, you know, 
a couple of thousand dollars a day into each office now, tehy're raising much more money this year then they have in  years previous.

*B.F.*: Did you see any evidence that anyone prospered from the money raised in any of the organisatins against  seal hunt ? When they go out for example
and take helicopters and take protesters, are these people paid a salary ? Do they spend the money they raise or do they keep it ?

_P.W._: Well, Greenpeace protesters in the lasts two years were not paid a salary. They were all volunteers.  This year the crew members are paid 
volunteers". Theirs salaries, I would believe, I would think that the amount of money spend on salaries for the Greenpeace organisation right now is about a quarter 
of a million dollars. There are other groups, too, like API - Animal Protection Institute ...

*B.F.*: How much do they spend to fight the seal hunt ?  

_P.W._: I don't think they spend anything. They put their money into advertising, which they say make the public aware, and also it has their address on the 
corner which has people send in more money. So in fact, every time they invest money in advertising, they make more money back in return.

*B.F.*: Any idea of total sum of all the momney raised every year, to fight the seal hunt.

_P.W._: I would estimated that between API, IFAW, Greenpeace and any others groups that's thee to four million dollars.

*B.F.*: Are these funds collected from individuals that feel badly or are there corporate givers, do you know ?

_P.W._: No, mainly they're from a ...

*B.F.*: So two to five dollars customers ?

_P.W._: Yeh. A lot of school children, a lot of pensioners.

*B.F.*: Your fear then is that it isn't just money that people can easily spend, that's is coming from people who you think would be better off keeping it ?

_P.W._: Well, I think that a lot of the money is now being abused.

*B.F.*: In addition to their salary, I assume that there's a lot of money to be used from the group for your personal living expenses - traveling, money raising ?

_P.W._: Oh certaintly. The people, in addition to getting a salary - Greenpeace people are flying around the world all the time. I mean Australia, Japan, Hawaii,
California, Norway, England. At any time there are a dozen peole that are on their way to or from these countries ...


ETC...


----------



## Fusaki (17 Apr 2008)

Nice find Yrys.

For shits and giggles I've been getting into it over at indybay.org. I've reposted your transcription, I hope you don't mind. >

http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2008/04/12/18492355.php?show_comments=1#18493257

I love hating hippies. ;D


----------



## mariomike (23 Nov 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Military to return home bodies of seal hunters ,
> With a report from CTV's Jed Kahane
> 
> Link



"Coast guard sued over capsizing of L’Acadien II: Victims of the deadly capsizing of a sealing vessel last year off Cape Breton are suing the federal government for $2.7-million, claiming the coast guard was negligent and did not speak French to the Quebec crew.":
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2257309


----------

